# Snorkel link question



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey guys, looking to snorkel my brute finally. Kind of want a little winter project to do so I'm wondering of you guys can direct me to a low profile snorkel how to. I don't want them high so that they will be in my field of vision (I'm short lol). I'd like them to be about flush height wise with the top of the data display between the bars. Also how much does snorkeling a brute generally cost? I'm sure this has been talked about a million times but my iPhone and the search section aren't getting along haha


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

you can make the height of the snorks however long you want with those directions..as far as cost, i think i did mine for under $60 or around that much...but heres the link
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=brutesnorkel


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok thanks alot man. Now I see it pretty much can be as tall or short as I want.


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Also does anyone have the kawai part number for the shroud where the snorks come up so I don't have to cut up my stocker?


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Here's my set up. I was in the same boat. Im 5'8" and didn't want my snorks in the way either. Just follow the how to's for your snork job. But when it comes to makeing your risers you can do what ever you want. I wanted low ones and i didn't want the rubber couplers showing.


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks good dookie!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

that's how mine were


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

Lots of threads about the 3" intake. Here are a couple pics of my setup:









































More pics of my setup here:
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v152/Tempsho/Brute Force Snorkel/


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Do I need a fuel programmer or anything with the addition of the snorkels?


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Also tempsho it's nice to see the snorks on a dark royal red brute. Mine is the same color!


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

billbros said:


> Do I need a fuel programmer or anything with the addition of the snorkels?


Possibly. If your bike is running close to lean from the factory, chances are you'll have to add a programmer to get a bit more fuel to it. If not then you might be ok. Every bike is different with the 3" intake though. Your best bet is to do the snorkel, run it, then check the plugs.

It's the middle of winter here and we have too much snow to ride quads, so I am going to have to wait until the spring to see what happens with mine. I just finished the snorkes like a month ago, right before I put it away for the winter season.


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

What if I just stick with the 2 inch? I really don't want to buy a programmer haha. I'm on a budget


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you do 2" plumbing w/ a 3" coupler at the box you might not need too.


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> If you do 2" plumbing w/ a 3" coupler at the box you might not need too.


What if I stick with 2 inch the whole way like dookies?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Only one way to find out.


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Haha thats true.


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

Or install a 3" anyways and run it to see what happens. If you need less airflow you could put in a reducer to make it a 2.5" or a 2" equivalent size.

You would hate to put in a 2" intake and have the engine bog down because of not enough air flow. It would be easer to make it a smaller inside diameter than having to redo the intire intake pipe.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Tempsho said:


> Or install a 3" anyways and run it to see what happens. If you need less airflow you could put in a reducer to make it a 2.5" or a 2" equivalent size.
> 
> You would hate to put in a 2" intake and have the engine bog down because of not enough air flow. It would be easer to make it a smaller inside diameter than having to redo the intire intake pipe.


I'd rather be a little rich than bad lean. Lean melts pistons a little rich won't hurt you as bad. I did a 2" and mine is fine couldn't much difference other than on cold starts its alot better

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

JLOWERY said:


> I'd rather be a little rich than bad lean. Lean melts pistons a little rich won't hurt you as bad. I did a 2" and mine is fine couldn't much difference other than on cold starts its alot better
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


I'm probably going to just do the 2 inch and see how it runs. Lean is bad I've seen it a bunch of times when guys try to tune cars themselves, lean feels fast but it isn't safe.


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

I wanted to run 3'' cause of what everyone was saying about it. After I had trouble getting it to fit so i did 2" instead. I havent noticed abit of difference in power. Im glad i did 2''. I like the look of them all being the same. But i also already had my bike jetted up alittle for my slip on. Best mod ive done so far.


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok I ordered the plastic piece where the snorks will come through so I can cut it up and still have the stocker. And I'm going to the hardware store to buy the supplies. As soon as I get the plastic shroud type thing I'll dive into it!


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Make sure you print of the template in the how to section it'll make cutting it alot easier.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks alot JLowery! I didnt know there was a template ill print it off now.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Check out my first brute build up. It's 'Project jack of all trades' my snorkels were really low. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I wish I would have found it before I butchered my cowl lol

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

JLOWERY said:


> I wish I would have found it before I butchered my cowl lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


I was wondering how I was gonna make that look clean.


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh I have another question to. For the air intake, do I need a 3 inch elbow or 2 inch elbow? The instructions say use a 3 inch elbow but it also says to use a 2 inch 45 into a 2 inch 90? Can someone explain the air intake side of things to me haha.


----------

